# What is the heaviest, most brutal djent band? (please do not include any meshugga)



## Jacksonluvr636 (Sep 17, 2013)

As the title says, what bands do you guys think are the most brutal or heaviest Djent bands?

None of that gayboi pussyfootin emo stuff, Just straight up brutality but Djenty 

Looking for some bands that fall into this catergory as I have never really been into Djent and trying to expand the horizons a little.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Sep 17, 2013)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> None of that gayboi pussyfootin emo stuff, Just straight up brutality but Djenty



"gayboi pussyfootin emo stuff"? why don't you learn to be respectful to other bands/gernres...

well first off id suggest Meshuggah, since ive never heard of Meshugga 

but actually one of the bands i love is Vildhjarta, pretty raw shit as far as brutality goes thats really one of the only djent bands that are brutal but not deathcore that i can think of. Another favorate i can think of is Means End, but the clean vocals may be too gayboi for you to handle.


once again, dont be a dick, learn to grow up.


----------



## thegut (Sep 17, 2013)

Humanity's Last Breath album is streaming right now on youtube. Ridiculously heavy.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 17, 2013)

After The Burial are pretty tough, although they are kings at following what everyone else does


----------



## Necris (Sep 17, 2013)

Better than any djent, far more entertainment value.


----------



## fungwabus117 (Sep 17, 2013)

Vildhjarta


----------



## breadtruck (Sep 17, 2013)

As others have said, try not to say hateful stuff about other genres because god knows we have enough angry opinionated people in the metal community. (and plenty that would have something to say about the whole "djent" movement...) On topic, maybe you would like Glass Cloud? When I play their album through my speakers it sounds crushingly heavy in parts. The guitar sounds great IMO


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 17, 2013)

lulz at someone putting down emo but being super into djent. Since when was djent not the genre we put down?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 17, 2013)

UltraParanoia said:


> After The Burial are pretty tough, although they are kings at following what everyone else does



except for they were doing the whole 8 string syncopated rhythm thing before every other band decided to get on that bandwagon.


----------



## celticelk (Sep 17, 2013)

I've often wondered who sets the standard for "brutality." Is there an international standards organization, or is it done at the national level? Are there reciprocal agreements so that, for example, the UK and the US accept the brutality of bands labeled thus by the other nation's standard, but France refuses to sign on and thus French metal bands get low brutality ratings everywhere else? (Apart from Gojira, of course, because Gojira.)


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 17, 2013)

Poison.

So ....ing brutal.


----------



## ncfiala (Sep 17, 2013)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> gayboi pussyfootin emo stuff


 
You just described djent perfectly.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 17, 2013)

ncfiala said:


> You just described djent perfectly.



FLAWLESS VICTORY.


----------

